# May Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on May 15th (the end of May 14th...).

Please include with your submission your username and your golden's name.

May themes - idea: May Flowers, Spring, Mother's Day, Flowers, Spring Cleaning, May Day, Swimming, Water. These are just suggestions, but again, it's all about what May means to you.

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please include your username and dog's name.*

Any questions, let me know...

Again, here's the _official_ Calendar Contest rules:

Official Calendar Contest Rules (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules)


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well this is my submission...Bluebells again, but hey, they do still grow in May!

So this is Tilly...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Well this is my submission...Bluebells again, but hey, they do still grow in May!


That's a great shot though.....I thought your shot was gonna win last month, and this one is better, in my opinion....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A truly beautiful shot of Tilly!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson - a moment in time- May contest*

Hudson - poised at the beach


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Emma, what a wonderful shot of Tilly. Just beautiful. Absolutely gorgeous
The shot of Hudson is great too. Could be a tough month to choose..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Starlite


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I love Starlites expression in that pic...he looks like he is saying 'aah mum, lets stay here all day!'


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually that's exactly what he was doing- he was refusing to leave the water! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*My submission*

Here is a swimming pic

Rachel's mom and Rachel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy :wave:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Jo Ellen....that is an absolutley beautiful pic of Daisy!!!!!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie and Benji waiting for their treat!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I can already see it's gonna be a tough month for voting. They're all great pictures...and we're only a day into it....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's Lucy playing in her pool. She loves warm weather!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

George Patton Cartwright


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> George Patton Cartwright


I LOVE this picture!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Tough competition this month for sure, the puppy one is soooo... cute!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Here's my Rosco taking a break from playing....


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

here is Kai!  










_Reaching for something in the distance_


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Bentley enjoying a warm day.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Well this is my submission...Bluebells again, but hey, they do still grow in May!
> 
> So this is Tilly...


FANTASTIC portrait! the bluebells make a superb frame - brilliant pic!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Gracie Flying*

This our Gracie 'flying' after a dip in our local lake!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Welshgold - AWESOME picture!!! i love it!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

BOYD enjoying the sun shine!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awwww what a face!!!


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kerry








[/IMG]

Molly








[/IMG]


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Aw those are great pics!! You never know we might actually win something if we DID have Kerry and Molly in the team!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler the SkyPup


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh! I'm not going to be able to vote. I don't like contests. Too many beautiful Goldens, wonderful owners, and great photographers.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh WOW, Skyler is absolutely STUNNING!! What beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oh WOW, Skyler is absolutely STUNNING!! What beautiful eyes!!!


He sits next to me when I'm laying on the couch, puts his head on my stomach & looks at me like that EVERY night. After about 3 hours of rubbing he finally lays down


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Skyler is really something, with those eyes. Wow


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jack


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at that focus and devotion in her eyes!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*Our submission:* Kia and Lila (mom and daughter)


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Going to be a very hard month to choose !


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

HUDSON said:


> Going to be a very hard month to choose !


I agree.... it wont be easy....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Definitely won't be easy!!  I already love a few of them! I wish I could've gotten a good pic of Tucker but he doesn't like to sit in flowers lol.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Rick, I hope it's okay, I changed my entry from the flowery one to this one :










I edited my post a few pages back, but posted it again here so you'd get it, ok? 

I just like this picture for some reason, I dunno why...lol.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

when I first started looking at these pics, it was Tilly for sure, but the pics just keep getting better and better, now I don't know ??


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, it's hard. It'll probably get harder and harder too because we always have more members joining who take really good pictures lol.

It's going to be one nice lookin' calendar.


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Editing to remove first picture.... sorry guys, guess I should have read the contest rules This is Luxy watching the ducks... they were coming closer and closer.


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

I think we have to submit just one pic..dunno


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pssttttt....Luxysmommy, pick the one of Luxy watching the ducks. How sweet is that!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Took this one out


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is mine:
It's Priska on a pile of logs!.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kai is right...only one submission per member. Usually, if someone submits more than one, I have my kids pick their favorite. But I'd much rather you pick which you prefer....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Rick, I hope it's okay, I changed my entry from the flowery one to this one...


Not a problem....as long as I know, we're fine...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> when I first started looking at these pics, it was Tilly for sure, but the pics just keep getting better and better, now I don't know ??


No kidding. And it seems each month gets harder and harder...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okie dokie!!  I took an even better picture today lol but I'll save it for another month...haha.

Right now I'm kinda pre-planning what pics I wanna submit for the coming months haha. I know, it's silly... :


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Honey - taken on Thursday


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Another beautiful shot... this calendar will be stunning!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Kai is right...only one submission per member. Usually, if someone submits more than one, I have my kids pick their favorite. But I'd much rather you pick which you prefer....


oh no I posted 2 pictures, 1 of Jack and 1 of Peanut...should I take one out? Sorry


----------



## Casen&Me (May 10, 2007)




----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Voting for this one is gonna be tuff too!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> oh no I posted 2 pictures, 1 of Jack and 1 of Peanut...should I take one out? Sorry


You gotta pick one of them. If you don't, my kids have to.... And sometimes they have a hard time picking.


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Bonnie lazing on a sunday afternoon


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> You gotta pick one of them. If you don't, my kids have to.... And sometimes they have a hard time picking.


Ok...lol will pick one


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> You gotta pick one of them. If you don't, my kids have to.... And sometimes they have a hard time picking.


Well this year you will have the granddaugter for back up!!! Or does she have to wait until she 18 to vote? :uhoh:


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Roxy in the Keys


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Well this year you will have the granddaugter for back up!!! Or does she have to wait until she 18 to vote? :uhoh:


:lol: Nope, as soon as she can do a thumbs up, she can vote...


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

FANTASTIC pics everyone!!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Now where did Mum get roses from? :uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Now where did Mum get roses from? :uhoh:


To use this picture for the contest, I need it without the border....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber did you grass me up to Granddad?!!  
PS: Sorry didn't know that borders were not allowed!!


----------



## Leecaouette (Jan 16, 2007)

*Riley Sitting at the Park -Spring 2007 Newport, RI*

Riley Sitting at the Park -Spring 2007 Newport, RI


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow. Riley has grown........ beautiful photo!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Auntie Lottie visited today


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Here woody drinking out of my sisters little water feature and squashing her flowers.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

11 hours left for submissions.... Then the voting begins....


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*here's my submission*

Early May 2007 at SeaGirt (Jersey Shore)


----------



## Beachcombers (Jul 18, 2006)

For the calendar..
Peter Macdougall
Beachcombers


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Our entry for May......*










Holly


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

*Go East young man.*

Picture of Oakly at the eastern most point in the U.S. ..West Quoddy Head Lighthouse in the background. (Kind of ironic name for the most easterly point???)


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

*Baron celebrating spring*

Here is my "calendar photo" submission! From "sam"


----------



## Maryanne (Jul 24, 2006)

My user name is Maryanne and this is Oliver.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

*Mr. Golden USA!*

My pretty boy Simon


----------

